

Self-Healing iPhone Case - todsul
http://www.news.com.au/technology/smartphones/worlds-first-self-healing-iphone-case/story-fn6vihic-1226247228042

======
nattyackermann
Great move by Nissan in breaking into a new market with an innovative and
fast-selling product that fits well into their product line as well. They are
making use of their existing resources very well.

This move is also good in terms of branding since Nissan cars may be
associated with the innovative and successful Iphone.

I can also think of countless distribution channels where they will be able to
sell and package these cases alongside their existing product line.

